# Had my first kiss yesterday



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

It was the third date. We bought some stuff at the shops and ended up at his house. We snuggled on the bed for 3-4 hours, getting closer and closer. He stroked my arms, face, neck, hair. We played footsies and handsies... it was so sweet. 

It got dark and he kissed my hands and shoulder, I kissed his cheek. I don't know how, but we started making out. He got on me. A few minutes later he laid back and pulled me over him and we made out again then hugged.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Oo lala. Sounds fun 

What's handsies btw?


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

This is really cute. Congrats .


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

Jesuszilla said:


> Oo lala. Sounds fun
> 
> What's handsies btw?


It's a word I possibly just made up to describe touching, stroking, holding and playing with each other's hands.


----------



## SAnonimous (Mar 20, 2014)

Congrats 

If it's OK to ask, how long have you known each other?


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

SAnonimous said:


> Congrats
> 
> If it's OK to ask, how long have you known each other?


Chatting online for 6 months (casually)... in person, we've spent 18 hours together.


----------



## Cattie (Apr 19, 2014)

Congrats to you!!!!!


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## coniconon (May 16, 2012)

Awwww congrats ^^ It reminded me of my first kiss :')


----------



## MindExpansion (Mar 25, 2014)

So cute! :mushy:heart


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

omg congraaaaats! I don't know you but I'm so happy for you, this is so sweet and romantic and cuuuute *-* I hope you two have a bright future together (if that's what you wish, obviously!)


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

My thoughts are the same as every one else's . 
It brings back som memories for me and I thank you for sharing your experience .


----------



## ScottyKnows (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm so happy for you!

That sounds like a really awesome 1st kiss  supersweet


----------



## carclub36 (Apr 20, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

lUCKY AHHHH congrats


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

Late8 said:


> he didn't try for sex?
> If he did, would you have let him?
> 
> You must have been warmed up after all that touching, surely it would have been hard to say no.


He didn't try, but I would have said no because I'm not on the pill and I hadn't shaved my legs. Also, I want us to be in a proper relationship before _that_.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow, I bet it was an amazing feel!


----------

